# The Turd in the Punchbowl



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Elon has a way with words... Enjoy


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

I was just about to reply and say you forgot the link, but then realized the screen's blank because China blocks YouTube 
And Twitter. But thankfully not M3OC! So at least I've got some kind of link to the world of Tesla while I'm here.


----------

